# هل الغفران خطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*يظن البعض أن الغفران هزيمة لصاحبه *
*يظن البعض أن الغفران إهانة للكرامة *
*يظن البعض أن الغفران إهانة للذات *

*ونسوا أن الغفران أمر إلهي ... وصية من فم المسيح *

*نسوا أن عدم الغفران ... يُعطل حصولنا على ... بركات الله *

*نسوا أن عدم الغفران ... ُيعيق وصول طلباتنا لغفران الله لخطايانا *

*لذلك جاء النص واضحًا مرتين : *
متى 6 : 15 ​
وإن *لم تغفروا* للناس زلاتهم *لا يغفر لكم* أبوكم أيضا *زلاتكم*.

مرقس 11 : 26 
وإن *لم تغفروا* أنتم *لا يغفر أبوكم* الذي في السماوات أيضا *زلاتكم*».
​*نتذكر جميعًا ما ينبغي فعله عندما يتذكر الانسان أنه لأخيه عليه شئ *
متى 5 : 23 ، 24 ​فإن قدمت قربانك *إلى المذبح* وهناك *تذكرت* أن *لأخيك شيئا عليك *
*فَاتْرُكْ* هُنَاكَ قُرْبَانَكَ *قُدَّامَ الْمَذْبَحِ* وَاذْهَبْ *أَوَّلاً* *اصْطَلِحْ مَعَ أَخِيكَ* وَحِينَئِذٍ تَعَالَ وَقَدِّمْ قُرْبَانَكَ.

​*فالذبيحة لا ُتقدم إلا بعد المصالحة مع أخيك *

*لاقبول لصلواتك وأنت بينك وبين آخر خصومة أو شئ في قلبك *

*نظف قلبك أولاً لكي لا تعاق صلواتك ... حتى وإن لم تكن لك القدرة على الصفح والغفران *

*أطلب منه قوة ليمنحك القدرة على الغفران *

*أما من قام بالوشاية وأوقع بينك وبين أخيك فله عند الله حساب *
أمثال 11 : 13 ​*الساعي بالوشاية يفشي السر* *والأمين الروح يكتم* الأمر.

​*أخي الغالي كن أمين الروح وإكتم السر *

*فيأتمنك الجميع على أسرارهم ... وإدخل بها إلى عرش النعمة وصلي من أجلهم *

*ولا تكن من الواشين بالسر فـُتفضح كل حياتك كما فعلت بغيرك *

*- أخيرًا كن غافرًا كالمسيح *
كولوسي 3 : 13 ​*محتملين* بعضكم بعضا، *ومسامحين* بعضكم بعضا 
ان كان لأحد على احد شكوى.* كما غفر لكم* المسيح *هكذا انتم ايضا.*

​*- ولا تشي بأحد وكما كلمَّ المسيح السامرية على إنفراد كلِّم أخوك دون أن يعلم أحد ولا تذيع سره لأحد *


.


----------



## Bent el Massih (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع أستاذي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركك​*


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع أستاذي​*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويباركك*​


 
*شكرًا لزيارة الموضوع *

*وشكرًا أيضًا لتقديرك* 

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرًا إريني على تقديرك *

*ورأجو أن تسامحيني لو زعلتك في أي شئ *

*ياله ... بيان عملي على الغفران والنسيان من القلب *


----------



## oesi no (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع وجاى فى وقته فعلا
ياريت لو حد زعلان منى يسامحنى ويجى يتخانق معايا كمان 
اما انا فنشكر ربنا مش زعلان من حد خالص


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*نصلى ونبتهل للرب ان يهب الجميع نعمة أن يكون لهم حياة حقيقية فى المسيح
فالرب وهبنا المن السمائى لنأكله ... وليس لنهلل له
ومن عرف الوصايا ولم يعمل بها .... كمن أخذ هذا المن السماوى ... وظل يهلل له, فقط*​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع رائع وجاى فى وقته فعلا
> ياريت لو حد زعلان منى يسامحنى ويجى يتخانق معايا كمان
> اما انا فنشكر ربنا مش زعلان من حد خالص


 
*ههههههههههههههه *

*لا لا لا ... أنا مش زعلان منك *

*بس عارف المسامحة ليها فرحة ما يعرفهاش غير إليِّ جربها *

.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا استاذي الغالي
بتمني كل الناس تسامح بعض
ومحدش يزعل  من حد ابدا
صدقوني الدنيا ابسط من كدا بكتير

تسلم ايديك استااذي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الغفران والتسامح هى وصيه الله 
هو اتصلب من اجل خلاصنا 
ابسط شىء ان لو حد غلط يعتذر او يسامح من اخطأ فى حقه 
موضوع راااااااائع فريدى 
ربنا يباركك ويديلك نعمه 
​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نصلى ونبتهل للرب ان يهب الجميع نعمة أن يكون لهم حياة حقيقية فى المسيح*​
> *فالرب وهبنا المن السمائى لنأكله **وليس لنهلل له*
> 
> *ومن عرف الوصايا ولم يعمل بها *
> *كمن أخذ هذا المن السماوى ... وظل يهلل له, فقط*​


 
*كلام مظبوط أخي الغالي *

*فالغفران والمسامحة ونسيان الإساءة ... ركن مهم في الحياة المسيحية *

*تخيل كده التلاميذ ماشيين مع المسيح وبطرس زعلان من يوحنا ومتى زعلان يعقوب *

*تفتكر المسيح كان هيكمل المسيرة ... وبين التلاميذ حصام أو عدم غفران ... أكيد لأ*

*حلوة قوي كلمة الرب لما قال : *
متى 18 : 3 
وقال: «الحق أقول لكم: 
إن لم *ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد* 
فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السماوات. ​*الجميل في الأولاد أنهم لا يحملون في قلوبهم شئ لسنين عديدة *

*لكن عندهم بساطة في التعامل ... لذا حثـَّنا المسيح أن نصير مثل الأولاد *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا استاذي الغالي​
> بتمني *كل الناس تسامح بعض*
> ومحدش يزعل من حد ابدا
> صدقوني الدنيا ابسط من كدا بكتير
> تسلم ايديك استااذي ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


 
*جميل التعبير ده ... كل الناس تسامح بعض *

*طيب .... المؤمنين يعملوا إيه مع بعض ؟*

*يكونوا أكثر تسامحًا وغفرانًا من غيرهم *

*لأنهم ماشيين خلف المسيح *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> الغفران والتسامح هى وصيه الله
> 
> هو اتصلب من اجل خلاصنا
> ابسط شىء ان لو حد غلط يعتذر او يسامح من اخطأ فى حقه
> موضوع راااااااائع فريدى ربنا يباركك ويديلك نعمه ​


 
*كلامك بيخليني أرجع لأصل الغفران *

*هو إحنا بنغفر علشان بنعرف نغفر  لا لا لا *

*دا لأن المسيح علمنا الغفران وقال 70مرة × 7 مرات *

*آآآآه مش كتير يارب ؟... لا لا لا بس إنت إنوي ... وأنا هساعدك *

*أنا سامحت أعدائي ... كتير عليك تسامح أخوك ... لا مش كتير يارب *

.


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع غايه فى الجمال 
اللى بيسامح مش هو الضعيف حتى لو صور لنا الشيطان غير كده 
دا بيكون الاقوى لأنه قدر يغلب نفسه ويخليها تتواضع 
وخصوصا لما مستناش اللى غلط فيا يطلب منى الغفران 
لانى اكبر مثل وقدوه لينا هو رب المجد نفسه 
وهبنا الغفران مجانا وهو اله منبع القداسه 
وانا انسان تراب كنت عبد 
يبقى مش هسامح اللى زى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى جميل جدا


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع غايه فى الجمال
> اللى بيسامح مش هو الضعيف حتى لو صور لنا الشيطان غير كده
> دا بيكون الاقوى لأنه قدر يغلب نفسه ويخليها *تتواضـــــــع*
> وخصوصا لما مستناش اللى غلط فيا يطلب منى الغفران
> ...


 

*شوفي مش قادر أعبَّر *

*هي الكلمات بتلمع لوحدها* 

*شرفتي الموضوع ... ربنا يباركك *

.


----------



## peace_86 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوعك جميل صديقي فريدي..

لكن السؤال المهم هو: هل نحن فعلاً نغفر الأشخاص الذبن أسأوا لنا في حياتنا؟
هل نسامحهم أم فقط نتكلم عن المسامحة والغفران؟؟

شخصياً لا أنكر بأن هناك كذا شخص مش قادر اسامحهم.. وإن سامحتهم فلا يمكننا نسيان أخطاءهم ..

الرب معك*


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرا جدا للموضوع القيم
الرب يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *موضوعك جميل صديقي فريدي..*
> *لكن السؤال المهم هو: هل نحن فعلاً نغفر الأشخاص الذين أسأوا لنا في حياتنا؟*
> *هل نسامحهم أم فقط نتكلم عن المسامحة والغفران؟؟*
> *شخصياً لا أنكر بأن هناك كذا شخص مش قادر اسامحهم.. وإن سامحتهم فلا يمكننا نسيان أخطاءهم ..*
> *الرب معك*


 
*أخي الحبيب *

*الغفران ليس مادة للوعظ *

*إنه أحد أركان المسيحية الرئيسية *

*وأساس علاقتنا بالمسيح وركيزة هامة نعيش بها *

*فالله يغفر لنا كل يوم زلاتنا ... فإن كان الله يغفر زلاتنا ... أفلا نغفر نحن أيضًا للمذنبين إلينا *

*لكن الموضوع بيختلف من شخص لآخر ... واحد بيغفر بسرعة *

*وآخر الموضوع بياخد معاه وقت ... وفي كثير من الأحيان الخلفية الإجتماعية ُتؤثر *

*لكن المؤمن الواعي إليِّ إتعود على سماع صوت الرب ... ُيسرع في الغفران *

*تذكر قصة العبدين *

*واحد سامحه سيده بمبلغ كبيرجدًا ... ولم يسامح هذا العبد. العبد رفيقه على مبلغ صغير جدًا من المال *

*من الذي خسر في النهاية ... الذي لم يسامح  *

*الغفران ينعش الحياة الروحية ... ويجعلها في تقدم مستمر *

.


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*كلام صح ... بس لازم نفرق بين الغفران وانى اكون انسان ساذج ...
 لان السيد المسيح لم يطالبنا بأن نكون سُذج ...
اسامح ولكن احترس فيما بعد 

وبمناسبة الغفران بقى انا مسامحاك انك حذفتلى مشاركه
 قبل كدة من بتاع 7 سنين فاتوا leasantr .. 
المشرف الوحيد اللى حذفلى مشاركه :hlp:

ربنا يباركك 
*


----------



## grges monir (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مثال المراة الزانية 
يوضح طبيعتنا البشرية الناقصة
حيث
أراد السيد المسيح بأن يشدّد على وجوب النظر إلى خطية كل بشري، تلك الخطية  الكامنة في قلبه والمسيطرة على جميع نواحي حياته. لكن الناس لا ينظرون عادة  إلا إلى خطايا ومعاصي وزلات الآخرين ! أخطأت تلك المرأة فجاؤوا بها إلى  المسيح طالبين منه أن يعطي كلمته في العقاب الذي يصاحب خطية الزنى.ولم يكن  المسيح ليقلل من بشاعة أو خطورة تلك الخطية، لكنه أراد أن يسلط هؤلاء  المتدينون نور الشريعة الإلهية على أنفسهم وليس فقط على خطايا الآخرين. 
*****************
موضوع مميز استاذى


----------



## اليعازر (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ان نغفر وان نسامح فهذا قمة الرقي واﻻرتقاء
الرب عندما طلب منا ان نغفر لمن اساء الينا
رفعنا من موقعنا اﻻرضي الى رقي وسمو اﻻخﻻقيات السماوية
فيا له من شرف ﻻنستحقه نحن الخطأة
ان نحصل على هذه الدرجة الرفيعة.


موضوع رائع وقييم.
الرب يباركك.
.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا إريني على تقديرك *
> 
> *ورأجو أن تسامحيني لو زعلتك في أي شئ *
> 
> *ياله ... بيان عملي على الغفران والنسيان من القلب *



*لو 

كويس إنك قولت : لو 

هو أنا زعلانة منك ؟؟؟!!!!:11azy:

شكلك عملت فيا عملة مش تمام و شاكك إن حد وشى ليا عليك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





إعترف






16. اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ،

إييييييييييييييييييييييييه يلا المسامح كرييييييييييييييم 






سيبك بأة من الهزار اللى مكتوب فوق دا 

أهم غفران بالنسبة لى : هو إن الانسان يغفر لنفسه

لأنى إعتدت على عتاب نفسى بحزم حتى هلكت منى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
الغفران لازم نسامح بعض ونغفر لبعض
كى يغفر لنا الرب
الرب يباركك


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *كلام صح ... بس لازم نفرق بين الغفران وانى اكون انسان ساذج ...*
> *لان السيد المسيح لم يطالبنا بأن نكون سُذج ...*
> *اسامح ولكن احترس فيما بعد *
> *وبمناسبة الغفران بقى انا مسامحاك انك حذفتلى مشاركه*
> ...


 
*لا لا لا ... مين قال إن الغفران = سذاجة *

*أبدًا الغفران يأتي من إنسان من مركز قوة *

*الرب كان ممكن يعاقب من صلبوه ... لكنه طلب لهم المغفرة *
**************************** *

*يا خبر من 7سنين ده إنتي قلبك 3 تيرا علشان يشيل ده كلة *

*أنا يدوب 4 جيجا مش بعرف أخزن كتير *

*طيب نصالحك إذاي إذاي ممكن دي تنفع *

* 




​* 

*شكرًا للمشاركة في الموضوع نورررررررررررررتي *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا للموضوع القيم*​
> 
> *الرب يفرح قلبك*​


 
*كان نفسي تظبطنا بصورة عن الغفران *

*لكن المرة الجاية *

*شكرًا لتشريفك للموضوع *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مثال المراة الزانية
> يوضح طبيعتنا البشرية الناقصة حيث
> أراد السيد المسيح بأن يشدّد على وجوب النظر إلى خطية كل بشري، تلك الخطية الكامنة في قلبه والمسيطرة على جميع نواحي حياته. لكن الناس لا ينظرون عادة إلا إلى خطايا ومعاصي وزلات الآخرين ! أخطأت تلك المرأة فجاؤوا بها إلى المسيح طالبين منه أن يعطي كلمته في العقاب الذي يصاحب خطية الزنى.ولم يكن المسيح ليقلل من بشاعة أو خطورة تلك الخطية، لكنه أراد أن يسلط هؤلاء المتدينون نور الشريعة الإلهية على أنفسهم وليس فقط على خطايا الآخرين.
> *****************
> موضوع مميز استاذى


 
*ده إحنا هنا قدام إليِّ بيكشف القلوب *

*وما نقدرش نخبي حاجة عنه *

*نورت الموضع ربنا يباركك *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> ان نغفر وان نسامح فهذا قمة الرقي واﻻرتقاء
> الرب عندما طلب منا ان نغفر لمن اساء الينا
> رفعنا من موقعنا اﻻرضي الى رقي وسمو اﻻخلاقيات السماوية
> فيا له من شرف ﻻنستحقه نحن الخطأة
> ...


 
*ياسلام على الرقي ... علـِّيت النغمة قوي *

*الأخلاقيات السماوية ... نعم تذكرت قول الرب *
يوحنا 17 : 16 
*ليسوا من العالم* كما *أني أنا لست* من العالم. ​*نعم لسنا من العالم ... والمقياس ... كما أن الرب نفسه ليس من هذا العالم *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو *
> 
> *كويس إنك قولت : لو *
> 
> ...


 
*شوفي *

*في ناس بتحب الرثاء للنفس وتدخل في هذه الدوانه ولا تخرج *

*وناس تحاسب النفس كما ذكرتي ومتعرفش تكمل *

*لكن الكتاب قال إيه ليمتحن الإنسان نفسه وهكذا يأكل *
كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 28 
ولكن *ليمتحن* الإنسان نفسه *وهكذا يأكل* من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس.
​*الإمتحان هو فحص النفس ... والرب يشاور على الغلط ... نعترف بيه ونكمِّل المشوار *

*ما تنسيش ... أنا بكلِّم أبويا ... مش قاضي في المحكمة *

*رُفعت الجلسة *

.​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع فى غاية الاهمية
> الغفران لازم نسامح بعض ونغفر لبعض
> كى يغفر لنا الرب
> الرب يباركك


 
*كلام جميل *

*نورت الموضوع *

.


----------



## بايبل333 (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الغفران لايعنى اهانة للذات نهائياً لان الغفران نعمة لمن لا يستحقها بل هى أسمى شىء فى حياة البشرية فالغفران بتلذذ بشىء روحانى رائع 
السيد المسيح له المجد وضح ان الانسان يسير وراء الخطيئة فهو عبد للخطيئة 
فهنا نعرف انها اهانة للجسد كلياً كفكر وجسد وروح 
الغفران تمسح المذلة 
شكراً أستاذى على الدعوة


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2013)

* نصلى لربنا يعطينا القدره على المغفره والتسامح والمحبه الحقيقيه بحسب وصاياه 
شكراا استاذى على موضوعك القيم *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اما من قام بالوشاية واوقع بينك وبين اخيك
فلة عند الله حساب امثال 11-13
الاية دي تشبة الاية اللي بتقول ويل لمن تاتي منةالعثرات او بواسطتة 
وهنا يتضح لنا 
انمن حرض كانة فعل 
ومن غفر نفذ الاية اللي في الصلاة الربانية 
اغفر لنا كما نحن نغفر للمذنبين الينا 

اشكرك يا استاذي الغالي 
موضوع في 
قمة الاهمية 
الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك 

​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> الغفران لايعنى اهانة للذات نهائياً لان الغفران نعمة لمن لا يستحقها بل هى أسمى شىء فى حياة البشرية فالغفران بتلذذ *بشىء روحانى رائع*
> السيد المسيح له المجد وضح ان الانسان يسير وراء الخطيئة فهو عبد للخطيئة
> فهنا نعرف انها اهانة للجسد كلياً كفكر وجسد وروح
> الغفران تمسح المذلة
> شكراً أستاذى على الدعوة


 
*أيوة *

*ربنا إدانا أدوات السماء *

*لنسلك بها على الأرض ( سفراء عن المسيح ) *

*نورت الموضوع ... ربنا يباركك *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * نصلى لربنا *
> *يعطينا القدره على المغفره والتسامح والمحبه الحقيقيه **بحسب وصاياه *
> *شكراا استاذى على موضوعك القيم *​


 

*صلاة *

*ي**ارب فيض في قلوبنا بروح الغفران *

*وحصنا بالتسامح ... وزود وقود المحبة الحقيقية فينا *

*وخلينا نطيع وصاياك ... ونغفر لإخوتنا كما غفرت أنت ليتنا *

*شكرًا لتشريفك الموضوع *

.


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الغفران يمنح الانسان السلام الداخلي ليهبنا الله نعمة لنتضع ونحب ولا ندين الآخرين 
بل نغفر للمذنبين إلينا وان نغفر ونسامح من كل قلبنا
موضوع فعلا رااااائع جدا 
اشكرك الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اما من قام بالوشاية واوقع بينك وبين اخيك
> فلة عند الله حساب امثال 11-13
> الاية دي تشبة الاية اللي بتقول ويل لمن تاتي منةالعثرات او بواسطتة
> وهنا يتضح لنا ان من حرض كانة فعل
> ...


 
*ده إنت إتكلمت في نقطة في منتهى الخطورة *

*يعني كل مرة بردد الصلاة الربانية وأذكر هذا الجزء *

*اغفر لنا كما نحن نغفر للمذنبين الينا *

*ولا أغفر ... أكون في هذه الحالة راجل بأكذب على ربنا *

*لأني بأطلب من ربنا إنه يغفر لي ... وأنا لم أغفر للمذنبين إليَّ *

*نقطة في منتهى الخطورة *

.​


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> الغفران يمنح الانسان السلام الداخلي ليهبنا الله نعمة لنتضع ونحب ولا ندين الآخرين ​
> بل نغفر للمذنبين إلينا وان نغفر ونسامح من كل قلبنا
> موضوع فعلا رااااائع جدا
> 
> اشكرك الرب يبارك خدمتك ​


 
*يارب حرك قلوبنا لنغفر *

*فيحل سلامك في داخلنا فنسير معك بقلوب غير ممتلئة بالكدر *

.


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع ومفيد وأساسي لكل من يريد الخلاص وجوانبه حقاً كثيرة*
*وأسمح لي أخي العزيز ببعض الكلمات...وشكراً لك.. *
*حقاً إنّه شيء مفرح ومطمئن عندما ندرك هذه الحقيقة المباركة.*
* ففي اللحظة التي نعترف بخطايانا تائبين، *
*ونترك شرورنا نادمين، ونهرع للمخلّص مؤمنين، في هذه اللحظة نسمع كلمة الغفران من رب السماء.*
* {يا بنيّ. مغفورة لك خطاياك} (متى ٢:٩).*
*هذا الأمر لا يتطلب وقتاً طويلاً، لأنّ الله في مراحمه يُسرّ *
*بالخاطئ التائب الراجع إليه من كل قلبه، ويسرع لقبوله فاتحاً أحضان المحبة له، *
*مؤكداً له الغفران، هذا ما يقوله إشعياء النبي:*
*{اطلبوا الرب ما دام يوجد، ادعوه وهو قريب. *
*ليترك الشرير طريقه، ورجل الإثم أفكاره، وليتب إلى *
*الرب فيرحمه وإلى إلهنا لأنه يكثر الغفران}*
* (إشعياء ٦:٥٥ - ٧)*
* نأمل أن نكون كلنا قد اختبرنا غفران الله وإن لم نكن *
*قد اختبرنا هذا الغفران فرجائنا ألا نحرم نفسنا من هذه *
*النعمة المعطاة لنا مجاناً بيسوع المسيح. *
*في نهاية حديثي هذا أتمنى أن  نختبرت غفران الله في حياتنا جميعاً لنعيش توبة صادقة مع إلهنا متمتعين بسلامه العجيب .*
*شكراً جزيلاً  أخي العزيز*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك *
*وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك*​* وأحبائك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته... *​*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## soul & life (14 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مهم وخطير جدا لكن دايما انا بقول لازم نفرق بين الغفران والتسامح والمصالحة
كتير مننا بيخلط بين الغفران والمصالحة وميشترطش ابدا اننا علشان مش عاوزين نتعامل مع شخص اساء لينا يكون قلبنا شايل منه
الغفران والتسامح اساس المحبة لو مكنش فى غفران مش هيكون فى محبة 
ونفس التوقيت لو شخص مزعج بالنسبة لينا  مسبب مشاكل ممكن نسامحه مهما اساء لينا لكن نتجنبه فى نفس الوقت 
شكرا للموضوع الرائع الرب يبارك الجميع ويمنحنا سلام داخلى ومحبة وفرح دائمين .آمين


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك ... يباركك ويبارك حياتك *
> *وأعمالك وخدمتك **المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك وأهل بيتك*
> *وأحبائك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته... *​
> 
> *والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


 
*شكرًا لإثرائك للموضوع *

*على فكرة إبنتي ليها خدمة على النت بأجر كامل ... يعني ده شغلها *

*وزوجتي مسئولة عن كتابة الكتب للكنيسة *

*الولد ليه نشاط حلو في الكنيسة *

*بأشكر الرب البيت كله للمسيح *

*ربنا يباركك ويستخدمك لمجده *

.


----------



## fredyyy (14 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> الغفران والتسامح اساس المحبة لو مكنش فى غفران مش هيكون فى محبة
> ونفس التوقيت لو *شخص مزعج بالنسبة لينا* مسبب مشاكل ممكن نسامحه
> مهما اساء لينا لكن *نتجنبه* فى نفس الوقت


 
*الموضوع ده رتبه الكتاب ... وله تدريج *
متى : 18 
15. وَإِنْ *أَخْطَأَ* إِلَيْكَ أَخُوكَ *فَاذْهَبْ* وَعَاتِبْهُ بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ *وَحْدَكُمَا*.
 إِنْ سَمِعَ مِنْكَ فَقَدْ رَبِحْتَ أَخَاكَ.
16. وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ فَخُذْ *مَعَكَ أَيْضاً وَاحِداً أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ* 
لِكَيْ تَقُومَ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ عَلَى فَمِ شَاهِدَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٍ.
17. وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنْهُمْ *فَقُلْ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ*. وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعْ مِنَ الْكَنِيسَةِ 
*فَلْيَكُنْ عِنْدَكَ كَالْوَثَنِيِّ وَالْعَشَّارِ*. 

.


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتملين بعضكم بعضا، ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا 
ان كان لأحد على احد شكوى. كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا.

يا سلام على كلام الكتاب 
و قد ايه الموضوع ده جميل بكل معنى فيه 
ياريت كلنا يكون عندنا القدرة على المسامحة 
و محبة بعضنا و احتمال بعضنا 
قد ايه الحياة كانت هتكون بسيطة لو احنا نفذنا الكلام ده 

موضوع اكثر من رائع بجد 
انا استفدت منه بشكل كبييييييييير
ربنا يعوض حضرتك 
و يبارك تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *محتملين بعضكم بعضا، ومسامحين بعضكم بعضا​*
> *ان كان لأحد على احد شكوى. كما غفر لكم المسيح هكذا انتم ايضا.*​
> *يا سلام على كلام الكتاب *
> *و قد ايه الموضوع ده جميل بكل معنى فيه *
> ...


 
*شكرًا على الآية الحلوة *

*وربنا يبارك حياتك *

.


----------



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رااااائع جدااا اخى العزيز
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

happy angel قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع جدااا اخى العزيز*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


 
*شكرًا لتشريفك للموضوع *

*ربنا يباركك ... وسلام الله يملأ قلبك *

.


----------



## geegoo (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا أستاذي للدعوة الكريمة 
فعلا كنت محتاج أفتكر ..
و محتاج أجاهد علشان أنول نعمة و قوة الغفران من ربنا ..
و الاية أنا شايفها وعد أكتر منها وصية 
يعني حتي لو نحن لا نستحق 
و لكن عندنا وعد أننا 
*إن غفرنا ... سيغٌفر لنا ...*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*بشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع الرائع 
حلو اننا بنشارك فى الموضوع 
ونقول كلام وايات عن المحبة 
بس الاهم اننا نننفذ الكلام ده من قلبنا 
ونسامح بعض ونغفر لبعض بجد 
مش مجرد كلام بيتقال واى حد فينا اول ما يتحط فى موقف زعل 
ينسى كلام الكتاب المقدس ويبقى كل همه 
انه ياخد حقه ويشوف انه بالتسامح بتاعه هو فاقد لكرامته 
ياريت  فعلا نحب بعض ونسامح ونغفر لبعض 
اتمنى انى يتقال عليا معندهاش عزة نفس 
بس يبقى جوايا محبة حقيقة وتسامح من قلبى 
بشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع الجميل 
اللى بيصحى جوانا حاجات بنحاول نموتها بايدينا 
ياريت نتمثل بالهنا فى المحبة والتواضع ونكران الذات 

*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أكتوبر 2013)

شكراً للدعوة .. موضوع رائع كالعادة .​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> شكرا أستاذي للدعوة الكريمة
> *فعلا كنت محتاج أفتكر ..*
> و محتاج أجاهد علشان أنول نعمة و قوة الغفران من ربنا ..
> و الاية أنا شايفها *وعد أكتر منها وصية*
> ...


 
*وهو ده هدف كتاباتنا *

*إننا نفكر بعض بوعود ووصاية ربنا *

*سواء كان الكلام وعد أو وصية ... في الأخير كلام ربنا حلو *

*عارف أنا بشوفها كده واحد بيدور في حبيبه على كل حاجة حلوة *

*علشان يفرح بيها وما بيعملش جدول ويقول دي كذا والكلام ده كذا *

*لا لا لا ... كلام الرب كله من عنده حلو ويفرح حتي لو جرحني في يوم *

*أكيد بيبقى بيعالجني ... شوف لمسة إيد الرب للأبرص ما يعرفهاش ولا يقدرهاش غيره *

*ليه يارب بتلمسه ... أصل مفرض إن الأبرص ماحدش يلمسة *

*يعني محروم ما لمسة حنان من كل إليِّ حواليه ... لكن الرب عطاهاله *

*مبارك إسمك يارب *

.


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بشكر حضرتك جدا على الموضوع الرائع *​
> *حلو اننا بنشارك فى الموضوع **ونقول كلام وايات عن المحبة *
> *بس الاهم اننا نننفذ الكلام ده من قلبنا **ونسامح بعض ونغفر لبعض بجد *
> *مش مجرد كلام بيتقال* *واى حد فينا اول ما يتحط فى موقف زعل*
> ...


 
*لا لا لا *

*ُعمر ما كان كلام الرب مجرد كلام *

*لكن كلامه ليه قوة ... قال الرب لواحد إذهب إبنك حي *

*لحظة خروج الكلمة منه ... الولد خد حياة جديدة وتعافى *

.


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> شكراً للدعوة .. موضوع رائع كالعادة .​


 
*شكرًا على مرورك ومشاركتك *

*وبالمناسبة لو زعلتك في حاجة ياريت تسامحني *

*بقول إيه ... من قلبك مش كده وكده ههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مميز ورائع كالعائدة


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اللي يدوق حلاوة العشرة مع ربنا،
 مهما كانت تبدو العثرة شديدة عليه وشايف ان حجمها كبير،
مع قربه من ربنا ومحبته ليه هيغفر وهيحس برااحة وتعزيية و هيعرف كويس أوي  إن دي حاجات تافهة دة غير انه تلقائي هيصلي من أجل الذين يسيؤن إليه

موضوع جميل استاذي فريدي
للأسف مش نفع أعمل تقييم 
الله يباركك​


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> موضوع مميز ورائع كالعائدة


 
*شكرًا على مرورك بالموضوع *

*بس دور في قلبك كده  *
*يمكن تلاقي حاجة يمين حاجة في الركن الشمال تغفرها لي *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

+Sameh+ قال:


> اللي يدوق حلاوة العشرة مع ربنا،
> 
> مهما كانت تبدو العثرة شديدة عليه وشايف ان حجمها كبير،
> مع قربه من ربنا ومحبته ليه هيغفر وهيحس برااحة وتعزيية و هيعرف كويس أوي إن دي حاجات تافهة دة غير انه تلقائي هيصلي من أجل الذين يسيؤن إليه​
> ...


 
*شكرًا سامح على الإضافة الجميلة *

*القرب من ربنا ... بيسهل عملية الغفران *

*علشان لما بقرَّب من ربنا بتزيد محبتي وتكبر *

*ولما بتكبر المحبة ... بتزيد مساحة الغفران ...  كلام جميل جدًا *

.


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا على مرورك بالموضوع *
> 
> *بس دور في قلبك كده  *
> *يمكن تلاقي حاجة يمين حاجة في الركن الشمال تغفرها لي *
> ...



أستاذى انا ماقدرش أزعل منك أبدا ﻷنك من ضمن الاساتذة اللى بالنسبة لى مثل أعلى


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> أستاذى انا ماقدرش أزعل منك أبدا ﻷنك من ضمن الاساتذة اللى بالنسبة لى مثل أعلى


 
*شكرًا حبيبي *

*على المشاعر الحلوة دي *

*قدام المكتوب ... كلنا بنتعلِّم *

.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*موضوع رررررائع
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك​*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2013)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع رررررائع​*
> 
> *الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك*​


 
*شكرًا على المرور الكريم *

*نورتي الموضوع *

.


----------



## fredyyy (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*شكرًا عبود على تقديرك *

*وربنا قادر أن يمنحنا قوة للغفران *

*لأنه كثيرًا ما يبدو صعب على الطبيعة البشرية أن تغفر *

.


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *شكرًا على مرورك ومشاركتك *
> 
> *وبالمناسبة لو زعلتك في حاجة ياريت تسامحني *
> 
> ...




دا أنا اللي حقك عليا لو كنت زعلتك .. وتأكد أني بقول اللي في قلبي .
​


----------



## fredyyy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> دا أنا اللي حقك عليا لو كنت زعلتك .. وتأكد أني بقول اللي في قلبي .
> ​


 
*لا لا لا *

*أنا مش زعلان منك خالص *

*أه في كلمة بيقولوها كده ....... أه (صافي يا لبن) *

*نقدر ننام مرتاحين دلوقتي ... هابي درييييييم *

.


----------



## fredyyy (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*صور من الأخ الحبيب النهيسي *

*تخص موضوعنا *


----------



## اندرو فارس (27 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع شكراً
 استفدت 
^_^


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2013)

حلوه قوووووي جت في وقتها 
واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كمان نغفر نحن ايضا للمذونبين الينا


----------



## fredyyy (15 نوفمبر 2013)

اندرو فارس قال:


> موضوع رائع شكراً
> استفدت
> ^_^


 
*شكرًا لمرورك *

*نحن نتعلم من كلمات الرب كيف نسلك *

.


----------

